# Διάφορα Θέματα Ψυχολογίας > Ψυχομετρία - Ψυχομετρικά Τεστ >  Αρχές κατάθλιψης

## Pithikos

Γειά σας τον τελευταίο καιρό δεν θέλω να βλέπω κανέναν δεν θέλω να πάω πουθενά και δεν θέλω επαφές με κανέναν ούτε καν με την καλύτερη μου φίλη. Πιστεύω ότι έχω αρχίσει να έχω κατάληψη λόγω κάποιων γεγονότων που έχουν συμβεί στην ζωή μου τι λέτε;

----------


## george1520

Γενικά όλο αυτό το διάστημα τι κανεις; Αφου δεν θες να βλέπεις κανένα κτλ?

----------


## thlimenamatia

ολοι μας μετα απο καποιες καταστασεις περναμε αυτη τη φαση. βλεπεις εσυ οτι εχεις αλλαξει οποτε η το δεχεσαι η προσπαθεις να το αλλαξεις. τωρα τροποι υπαρχουν πολλοι και συνηθισμενοι καθε φορα εχουν αναφερθει εδω μεσα αν το ψαξεις.

----------


## Pithikos

> Γενικά όλο αυτό το διάστημα τι κανεις; Αφου δεν θες να βλέπεις κανένα κτλ?


Μένω στο σπίτι και ή ασχολούμαι με τον υπολογιστή ή βλέπω τηλεόραση ή διαβάζω βιβλία

----------


## george1520

Τα γεγονότα που λες ότι έγιναν το τελευταίο διάστημα και σε επηρέασαν έχουν να κάνουν με φίλους ή εντελώς άσχετα;

----------


## Pithikos

> Τα γεγονότα που λες ότι έγιναν το τελευταίο διάστημα και σε επηρέασαν έχουν να κάνουν με φίλους ή εντελώς άσχετα;


Έχει να κάνει με σχέση 2 χρόνων η οποία έχει τελειώσει εδώ και 2 χρόνια αλλά δεν μπορώ να την ξεπεράσω

----------


## Pithikos

[QUOTE=Pithikos;1062662]Έχει να κάνει με σχέση 2 χρόνων η οποία έχει τελειώσει εδώ και 2 χρόνια αλλά δεν μπορώ να την ξεπεράσω Και πρόσφατα είχαμε μια επανασύνδεση αλλά διακόπηκε επειδή εκείνος μπήκε φυλακή [\ QUOTE]

----------


## george1520

Σε τι εξυπηρετεί να μένεις σπίτι και να απομακρύνεις τους ανθρώπους απο δίπλα σου; Θα φέρεις τον άνθρωπο που έχασες πίσω; Θα διορθώσεις τα πράγματα; Αφήνεις την ζωή να περνάει δίπλα σου και εσυ απλά την βλέπεις.. Κάποια στιγμή θα ξυπνήσεις και δεν θα έχεις κανένα δίπλα σου γιατί τους έδιωξες.

Δεν ξέρω τι σε κρατάει πίσω όσο αφορά την σχέση που είχες και δεν θα σχολιάσω γιατι δεν είναι αυτός ο λόγος που άνοιξες το θέμα.. Απο την στιγμή που αναγνωρίζεις πως όλο αυτό που σου συμβαίνει δεν ειναι φυσιολογικό είναι ένα τεράστιο βήμα. Τι θες να κάνεις γι αυτο; Θα περιμένεις ότι ίσως μια μέρα σου περασουν όλα και θα αρχίσεις να ζεις; Χωρίς πρώτα να κάνεις κάτι γι αυτο; Ή θα σταθείς στα πόδια σου και θα κάνεις κάτι γι αυτο;

----------


## Pithikos

> Σε τι εξυπηρετεί να μένεις σπίτι και να απομακρύνεις τους ανθρώπους απο δίπλα σου; Θα φέρεις τον άνθρωπο που έχασες πίσω; Θα διορθώσεις τα πράγματα; Αφήνεις την ζωή να περνάει δίπλα σου και εσυ απλά την βλέπεις.. Κάποια στιγμή θα ξυπνήσεις και δεν θα έχεις κανένα δίπλα σου γιατί τους έδιωξες.
> 
> Δεν ξέρω τι σε κρατάει πίσω όσο αφορά την σχέση που είχες και δεν θα σχολιάσω γιατι δεν είναι αυτός ο λόγος που άνοιξες το θέμα.. Απο την στιγμή που αναγνωρίζεις πως όλο αυτό που σου συμβαίνει δεν ειναι φυσιολογικό είναι ένα τεράστιο βήμα. Τι θες να κάνεις γι αυτο; Θα περιμένεις ότι ίσως μια μέρα σου περασουν όλα και θα αρχίσεις να ζεις; Χωρίς πρώτα να κάνεις κάτι γι αυτο; Ή θα σταθείς στα πόδια σου και θα κάνεις κάτι γι αυτο;


Τι εννοείς να κάνω κάτι γιαυτό;

----------


## Pithikos

Επίσης δεν ξέρω αν μπορώ να συνεχίσω μετά από αυτά που έκανα 


> Τι εννοείς να κάνω κάτι γιαυτό;

----------


## george1520

Να μιλήσεις με κάποιον ψυχολόγο;

----------


## Pithikos

Εδώ έχω ένα θέμα μένω με τους γονείς μου και προσπαθώ να μην καταλάβουν ότι έχω κάτι και δεν ξέρουν τι έχω κάνει 


> Να μιλήσεις με κάποιον ψυχολόγο;

----------


## george1520

Τι έκανες;

----------


## Pithikos

Τσιγάρα, χασίς και νομίζουν ότι είμαι παρθένα ενώ δεν είμαι 


> Τι έκανες;

----------


## george1520

Ααα είσαι κοπέλα; Με μπέρδεψε ο πίθηκος :) . Δεν τους κάνει εντύπωση που είσαι συνεχώς σπίτι; Δεν ανησυχούν; Πόσο είσαι;

----------


## Pithikos

> Ααα είσαι κοπέλα; Με μπέρδεψε ο πίθηκος :) . Δεν τους κάνει εντύπωση που είσαι συνεχώς σπίτι; Δεν ανησυχούν; Πόσο είσαι;


Δεν τους κάνει εντύπωση γιατί είμαι αμεα και δεν μπορώ να βγω μόνη μου μένω και σε Χωριό. Είμαι 22

----------


## Pithikos

> Δεν τους κάνει εντύπωση γιατί είμαι αμεα και δεν μπορώ να βγω μόνη μου μένω και σε Χωριό. Είμαι 22


Ότι έκανα το έκανα στο σχολείο και σε εκδρομές

----------

